# Highest point?



## LonghornSkier (Nov 13, 2008)

What's the highest elevation you've been at other than an airplane?

Me 13,534, Kings peak, UT


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 13, 2008)

Pikes peak colorado springs CO, 14,110


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

6,288'


----------



## mondeo (Nov 13, 2008)

At least somewhere around 8,000 ft at Crater Lake. I know I've been through passes on the Great Divide, but not sure how high they were; doubt they were higher than crater lake, given that I think they were in Wyoming. I've also been _on_ Mt. Ranier, but not even close to the summit.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 13, 2008)

10,500 (Approx) on Jupiter Peak at Park City.:grin:


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 13, 2008)

Highest point???? Gotta be college


----------



## LonghornSkier (Nov 13, 2008)

In New England I think Mt. Adams


----------



## Geoff (Nov 13, 2008)

LonghornSkier said:


> What's the highest elevation you've been at other than an airplane?
> 
> Me 13,534, Kings peak, UT



I don't think I've gotten to 13,000.  I've skied at 12 thousand-something at quite a few places.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 13, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Highest point???? Gotta be college




:lol::lol::lol:

Other than college probably around 13,000 at A-Basin


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2008)

29,031


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 13, 2008)

I climbed Cloud Peak in the Big Horn Range in Wyoming in 1976..13,180ft.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2008)

I hiked some mountain behind A-Basin the summer I lived out there, which I know was a bit higher, so I guess slightly over 13.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 13, 2008)

Mount Mitchell... what ever that is...


----------



## MarkC (Nov 13, 2008)

13,000 A Basin


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> 29,031



Hardy har har. I was just waiting for that. Got any pics?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hardy har har. I was just waiting for that. Got any pics?


Well, I forgot my camera at base camp.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 13, 2008)

11,570 . . . Summit of Vail


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 13, 2008)

15,781 ft - Mount Blanc


----------



## gladerider (Nov 13, 2008)

Val Thorens -Cime de Caron (10,500ft)


----------



## Marc (Nov 13, 2008)

13,796... summit of Mauna Kea, Hawaii, HI.


----------



## marcski (Nov 13, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Highest point???? Gotta be college




 

And Woodcore, I'm right there with ya....at A-Basin.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 13, 2008)

A-basin, various places in the Alps around 12-13k.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> A-basin, various places in the Alps around 12-13k.



I question most people who are claiming 13,000.  

I did a quick check of the Alps.  Nothing lift serviced breaks 13k.  12,800 at Zermatt is as high as you get.

The Imerial Express at Breckenridge is the highest lift-serviced in North America and is 12,840. .


----------



## Marc (Nov 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I question most people who are claiming 13,000.
> 
> I did a quick check of the Alps.  Nothing lift serviced breaks 13k.  12,800 at Zermatt is as high as you get.
> 
> The Imerial Express at Breckenridge is the highest lift-serviced in North America and is 12,840. .



Well there's a road that goes almost to the top of Mauna Kea... that's how I got up there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I question most people who are claiming 13,000.
> 
> I did a quick check of the Alps.  Nothing lift serviced breaks 13k.  12,800 at Zermatt is as high as you get.
> 
> The Imerial Express at Breckenridge is the highest lift-serviced in North America and is 12,840. .



Alright, I've hiked to the top of Peak 8 there. So that's the highest I've been.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 14, 2008)

14,750- Ruku Pichincha, Quito, Ecuador.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Nov 14, 2008)

About 12,800' - Zermatt.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I question most people who are claiming 13,000.



What makes you question this?


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 14, 2008)

A basin 13,050


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2008)

Uncompahgre Peak.....14,309 in the San Juans back in 2000 when I took a UVM Geology course out in Colorado for 3 weeks..On the hike down..there was intense lightning that scared the skeet out of me..since you're so exposed..but I think I was even higher back at the campground..lol..since 2/3 of the group were hippies..


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Nov 14, 2008)

Skied Mt. Evans in Idaho Springs, Co in college (14,000+).


----------



## marcski (Nov 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I question most people who are claiming 13,000.
> 
> I did a quick check of the Alps.  Nothing lift serviced breaks 13k.  12,800 at Zermatt is as high as you get.
> 
> The Imerial Express at Breckenridge is the highest lift-serviced in North America and is 12,840. .



According to the A-Basin website, the top of the lifts at the pass to Montezuma Bowl is 12,472'.

http://www.arapahoebasin.com/ABasin/image-library/inline-landscape/trail-map-back_orig.jpg


----------



## Geoff (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> What makes you question this?



The lift serviced at A Basin doesn't go to 13,000 feet.  Most people don't hike to gain the extra elevation.


----------



## marcski (Nov 14, 2008)

In fact, now that I get a closer look at the terrain over in Montezuma Bowl, I need to get my a*s back there.  It looks awesome!!!  Steep Chutes and deep trees...


----------



## nelsapbm (Nov 14, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Pikes peak colorado springs CO, 14,110



Same here. It was beautiful up there.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> The lift serviced at A Basin doesn't go to 13,000 feet.  Most people don't hike to gain the extra elevation.



So are you suggesting people are lying to show off? We had a fellow AZer hike the AT this summer. Maybe he's full of shit too?


----------



## marcski (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> So are you suggesting people are lying to show off? We had a fellow AZer hike the AT this summer. Maybe he's full of shit too?



Skibum did a pretty good job at covering himself...he had pics to show his progress!!!


----------



## Geoff (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> So are you suggesting people are lying to show off? We had a fellow AZer hike the AT this summer. Maybe he's full of shit too?



No.  I'm saying that a lot of people think A Basin has lift-serviced to 13,000 feet.  I was one of 'em.  I didn't know for sure so I looked it up.  I don't particularly care about the contents of somebody's colon.  I had that procedure done in July and have the photos if you're interested.

I had no idea if I'd broken 13,000 feet.  I checked several places I'd been that might have been that high and they were all 12-something.  With a little assist from Google, I learned that Breck has the highest lift serviced in North America and Zermatt has the highest lift serviced in Europe.  Personally, I don't like skiing at that kind of elevation since I normally live right at sea level.  There's no freakin' oxygen.  My ears ring.  I get headaches.  I'm short of breath.  I fart like a bast'id.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> No.  I'm saying that a lot of people think A Basin has lift-serviced to 13,000 feet.  I was one of 'em.  I didn't know for sure so I looked it up.  I don't particularly care about the contents of somebody's colon.  I had that procedure done in July and have the photos if you're interested.
> 
> I had no idea if I'd broken 13,000 feet.  I checked several places I'd been that might have been that high and they were all 12-something.  With a little assist from Google, I learned that Breck has the highest lift serviced in North America and Zermatt has the highest lift serviced in Europe.  Personally, I don't like skiing at that kind of elevation since I normally live right at sea level.  There's no freakin' oxygen.  My ears ring.  I get headaches.  I'm short of breath.  I fart like a bast'id.



People can hike you know.  The question wasn't the highest elevation that you've ski, but rather the highest elevation that you've been (excluding air travel).  I see no reason to doubt that the people here have summited whatever peaks they're claiming to have.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> People can hike you know.  The question wasn't the highest elevation that you've ski, but rather the highest elevation that you've been (excluding air travel).  I see no reason to doubt that the people here have summited whatever peaks they're claiming to have.


Considering Geoff himself, as someone that skied the area in question, was under the impression that lift serviced was to 13k... I think it is a reasonable doubt to suggest and I don't doubt Geoff's sincerity in his explanation. It seems to me that Geoff is not calling into question people's integrity but rather their understanding of the facts... from personal experience.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 14, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Considering Geoff himself, as someone that skied the area in question, was under the impression that lift serviced was to 13k... I think it is a reasonable doubt to suggest and I don't doubt Geoff's sincerity in his explanation. It seems to me that Geoff is not calling into question people's integrity but rather their understanding of the facts... from personal experience.



Yeah, but it's way easier to flame me... 

I've been in the parking lot but I've never made it to A Basin.  I'm not a big fan of I-70 skiing and usually try to get farther from the Denver day tripper crowd.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Yeah, but it's way easier to flame me...



Sorry, dude. This reads pretty matter of fact and condescending to me:



Geoff said:


> I question most people who are claiming 13,000.



But I guess I read it wrong. I apologize..


----------



## 2knees (Nov 14, 2008)

10,000 (roughly)

Heavenly Valley


----------



## Geoff (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sorry, dude. This reads pretty matter of fact and condescending to me:
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess I read it wrong. I apologize..




Apology accepted.  ...and I was indeed calling you out for flaming me.  I've done it a couple 'o times and I apologize for doing it.  We both need to count to 10 before hitting the 'submit reply' button from time to time.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Yeah, but it's way easier to flame me...
> 
> I've been in the parking lot but I've never made it to A Basin.  I'm not a big fan of I-70 skiing and usually try to get farther from the Denver day tripper crowd.



I wasn't flaming you.  My point was that not everyone's answer was from somewhere they have skied.  You did say you were questioning most people's claims of over 13K...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 14, 2008)

10,450' for skiing


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 14, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> Skied Mt. Evans in Idaho Springs, Co in college (14,000+).



HIked Evans.....highest Skied to date is A Basin...Unless Copper is higher (dont think so tho) ...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 14, 2008)

12,441' for hiking, Mount Baldy, New Mexico


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 14, 2008)

18,997' Cayambe, Ecuador on a volcano climbing trip in '05. 

Would've made 20,565' on Chimborazo but we had to turn around... ones of the guys wasn't doing too well. We weren't sure of our elevation when we turned but we were only about an hour from the summit... probably low 19s but who knows.


As for skiing... well, I've never skied in CO, UT, or the Alps so it's last weekend at @10K ft at Muir on Rainier.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Apology accepted.  ...and I was indeed calling you out for flaming me.  I've done it a couple 'o times and I apologize for doing it.  We both need to count to 10 before hitting the 'submit reply' button from time to time.



WUSSY:grin::smash::grin:


----------



## Geoff (Nov 14, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> WUSSY:grin::smash::grin:



I fart in your general direction.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> We both need to count to 10 before hitting the 'submit reply' button from time to time.



I agree...it's something I've always done to filter out any worthless posts..:blink::blink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> 10,450' for skiing



Top of Rendevous mountain..


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 14, 2008)

8000 ft maybe a bit less at the Grand Canyon, south rim


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2008)

marcski said:


> According to the A-Basin website, the top of the lifts at the pass to Montezuma Bowl is 12,472'.
> 
> http://www.arapahoebasin.com/ABasin/image-library/inline-landscape/trail-map-back_orig.jpg


Then that be it for me... because I rode up the Lenawee Mountain Lift, scuffed my way up to Montezuma Bowl, looked over the edge, and said, "I think I'd rather live to ski another day."  But I did get up there... then skied down the frontface...


----------



## marcski (Nov 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I agree...it's something I've always done to filter out any worthless posts..:blink::blink:



umm....well based on the number of your posts, it doesn't appear its something that you do too often!   doh!


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 14, 2008)

marcski said:


> umm....well based on the number of your posts, it doesn't appear its something that you do too often!   doh!



He just counts fast.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2008)

andrec10 said:


> 10,500 (Approx) on Jupiter Peak at Park City.:grin:



Jupiter Peak is nice, very underrated IMO. Everybody always puttin down Park City, calling it the Stratton of the West and such, some of which is justified, but Jupiter is a blast.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Top of Rendevous mountain..



We have a winner!  :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2008)

The highest elevation I've been is probably the base of Big Sky, ~7,500 (we were there in the spring for vacation after the lifts closed).  Other than that I guess the top of Washington.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I fart in your general direction.



Taunt me, and I'll do it a second time.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 14, 2008)

Summit of Steamboat, 10,568 ft


----------



## Geoff (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Jupiter Peak is nice, very underrated IMO. Everybody always puttin down Park City, calling it the Stratton of the West and such, some of which is justified, but Jupiter is a blast.



Off-topic but +1

9990 at The Canyons is pretty nice, too.


----------



## marcski (Nov 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Off-topic but +1
> 
> 9990 at The Canyons is pretty nice, too.



If you guys are going to ski those places, why not just stay at Stratton or Okemo.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2008)

marcski said:


> If you guys are going to ski those places, why not just stay at Stratton or Okemo.



Here's some pics of Jupiter Bowl. Ever see anything like that at Stratton or Okemo?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Off-topic but +1
> 
> 9990 at The Canyons is pretty nice, too.



Yeah it is.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> here's some pics of jupiter bowl. Ever see anything like that at stratton or okemo?



i friggin wish!!!!!!!


----------



## marcski (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Here's some pics of Jupiter Bowl. Ever see anything like that at Stratton or Okemo?



C'mon man, you couldn't tell I was joking???


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 14, 2008)

9840 Kitzsteinhorn - I rode the gletserbahn before the disaster

http://www.kitzsteinhorn.at/panorama/winter.htm


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Here's some pics of Jupiter Bowl. Ever see anything like that at Stratton or Okemo?



That's the runnout off the kiddy lift, isn't it?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2008)

marcski said:


> C'mon man, you couldn't tell I was joking???



Yeah I could. The Park City resorts are usually considered inferior to other Utah resorts, and they are; however, I think they do offer some great Western skiing if you know where to go and hit the conditions right. I think Jupiter Bowl is an area that is under appreciated.


----------



## marcski (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Yeah I could. The Park City resorts are usually considered inferior to other Utah resorts, and they are; however, I think they do offer some great Western skiing if you know where to go and hit the conditions right. I think Jupiter Bowl is an area that is under appreciated.



Agreed.


However, as an eastern lowlander, whenever I get the chance to head west....I'm just an Altaholic and need my fix.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I agree...it's something I've always done to filter out any worthless posts..:blink::blink:



GSS gets the post of the day... for once. :lol:


----------



## LonghornSkier (Nov 15, 2008)

If we're talkin bout ski areas I think it would be around 12000 at Taos


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 15, 2008)

about 8'000 best day ever skiing for me. I climbed this peak in the french alps called mont de la gorge. Mountain of the throat is the literal translation  Anyway it felt pretty good skiing down. Only time ive ever been above treeline skiing


----------

